# Selbsteinschätzung



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

Nur mal zum Nachdenken:

Niemand geht in den Laden, kauft sich Leinwand, Pinsel, Farbe und erwartet dann Ergebnisse wie sie ein Michelangelo, Rembrandt und Co. erzeugt haben.

Niemand würde bei Kniebeschwerden ein Skalpell kaufen, sich das Bein aufschneiden und versuchen, das Problem zu beheben.

Das Skalpell ist wie der Pinsel ein Werkzeug,  dessen Bedienung Know-How erfordertt. Dafür sind diese Werkzeuge vielseitig einsetzbar, mit dem Skalpell kann man notfalls auch einen Brief öffnen und mit dem Pinsel alle Motive malen.

Der Automat hingegen hat ein eng umrissenes Aufgabenfeld, aber ist dafür einfach und von Laien bedienbar. Ein Handy kann eben keine Spiegeleier braten und eine Mikrowelle nicht die Tagesschau zeigen. Dafür kann aber fast jede(r) damit umgehen.

Unzweifelhaft ist der Rechner extrem vielseitig verwendbar und daher in die Kategorie der Werkzeuge einzuordnen. Aber warum - um Himmels Willi - meint jeder Laie, das das Gerät für ihn denkt und kein Know-How erforderlich sei?

Und wenn man schon vom dem ganzen Computerkram keine Ahnung hat, warum muß man dann unbedingt auf Rotlicht-Seiten und sich zumindest fahrlässig solche Dialler einfangen? Und die dann auch noch ausführen/installieren?

Selbst die unseriösesten Dialler erfordern einiges Zutun des Nutzers, wer hierdurch überfordert ist, der sollte einfach keinen Rechner betreiben. Die durch solche Dialler Geschädigten haben sich schlicht überschätzt (der Weise kennt seine Grenzen) und erwarten jetzt noch Verständnis für (sorry) Dummheit? Ein altes arabisches Sprichwort sagt "Nimm Dein Geld von den Dummen, denn die Klugen geben es nicht her".

Denkt mal drüber nach.

Gruß    Frederick


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, aber


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man schon vom dem ganzen Computerkram keine Ahnung hat, warum muß man dann unbedingt auf Rotlicht-Seiten und sich zumindest fahrlässig solche Dialler einfangen? Und die dann auch noch ausführen/installieren?
> 
> Selbst die unseriösesten Dialler erfordern einiges Zutun des Nutzers, wer hierdurch überfordert ist, der sollte einfach keinen Rechner betreiben. Die durch solche Dialler Geschädigten haben sich schlicht überschätzt (der Weise kennt seine Grenzen) und erwarten jetzt noch Verständnis für (sorry) Dummheit?


Jeder fängt mal an ohne jede Ahnung.
Ich hab als DAU angefangen und mich über den Mausschubser hochgearbeitet. Bei Dirs wars sicher nicht anders.
Auch stimmt, daß zur unbemerkten Dialerinstallation Fehler des Users erforderlich sind. Aber dann ist es möglich, daß sich ein Dialer *völlig unbemerkt* installiert und auch einwählt.
Und da setzt meine Frage ein: warum muß ich einen Dialer programmieren, der auch nur den Versuch unternimmt, sich automatisch und/oder verdeckt zu installieren und/oder einzuwählen?
Ich bin auch dafür, daß man die Dummen nicht unbegrenzt schützen sollte. Für mich ist Dummheit aber nicht Unwissenheit, sondern die Unfähigkeit Unwissenheit zu erkennen und den Versuch unterlassen, das zu ändern.


----------



## Tschenger (26 Februar 2002)

Hui,viele schlaue Sätze!  

Nun ist es aber so,wie es Heiko hier geschildert hat.
Ich habe auch völlig unwissend angefangen und bin erst im Laufe der Zeit auf einige gute und wertvolle Seiten,wie zum Beispiel hier oder andere Infoseiten auf die Problematik im Internet gestossen.
Viele meiner Bekannten und Arbeitskollegen sehen mich immer wieder erstaunt an,wenn ich ihnen von den Infos hier erzähle.
Bei einem Kollegen hat ein Dialer zugeschlagen, die Telefonrechnung betrug ca. 600,-DM. Er war ziemlich fertig und hat sich nach einem Gespräch hier registrieren lassen und die 0190er bei der Telekom sperren lassen.
Gerade für solch "Unwissende" sind die Infos und Hilfen von Computerbetrug und anderen guten Sites sehr wichtig und wertvoll.
Natürlich auch für mich.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Tazdevil (27 Februar 2002)

Also, auch ich muss sagen, dass "Dummheit" hier einfach das falsche Wort ist.
"Unerfahrenheit" passt mir besser.

Und wir waren ausnahmslos alle unerfahren, als wir angefangen haben.

Ein Rechner ist sicher keine Mikrowelle.
Demnach gibt es aber nur eine einzige wirklich gute Methode den Umgang zu lernen.

"learning by doing"

Und das bedeutet ausnahmslos...

"Aus Fehlern lernen"

Die haben wir alle gemacht. Wir vergessen es nur sehr gerne   

Nun ist es aber so, dass die Fehler, die ich zum Beispiel früher gemacht nicht von anderen ausgenutzt wurden und mich Geld gekostet haben.
Ich konnte auf dem PET und dem VC 20 mit denen ich angefangen habe höchstens mal die falsche Datei löschen.

Wer Heute anfängt hat es meiner Meinung nach viel viel schwerer.
Nicht nur die Rechner sind erheblich komplexer, sondern auch das gesamte Umfeld, in dem man sich mit einem Rechner bewegt.
Warum also sollten "Aus Fehlern lernen" immer nur die eigenen Fehler
meinen.
Seiten wie diese, ja, jede Art von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hilft somit den Anfängern aus Fehlern zu lernen. Auch aus den Fehlern anderer eben.

Ich hätte mich damals darüber gefreut, wenn ich diese Möglichkeit in dem Maße gehabt hätte.

Ja, ich freue mich auch Heute noch darüber, denn perfekt ist sicher Niemand hier. Durch die ständigen Neuerungen sind wir alle immer wieder 
dumm ... ääähhhhh ... unerfahren


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

danke für die sachlichen Antworten, obschon mein ursprünglicher Text durchaus etwas provokativ aufgefaßt werden konnte.

"Dummheit" ist in der Tat ein etwas hartes Wort, Unerfahrenheit paßt besser. Auch ich habe mal angefangen, aber ebenfalls das Glück gehabt, daß damals eben Rechner nicht so verbreitet waren und das Internet nicht in seiner heutigen Form existierte.

Leider ist Unerfahrenheit heutzutage gang und gäbe, die Leute kennen nur Windows und es gibt im Unterschied zu früher sehr viele unerfahrene User, die natürlich eine große Zielgruppe darstellen und unseriöse Machenschaften beinahe zwangsläufig zur Folge haben.

Jeder will mitreden und "drin sein". Meine fast 80-jährige Mutter frug mich neulich noch nach "Internet". Viele Leute neigen halt zur Selbstüberschätzung und zahlen dann irgendwann Lehrgeld. Entweder fangen sie sich Viren ein, oder es hackt jemand den Rechner oder (wie hier) man wird Opfer eines unseriösen Diallers. Neu ist eigentlich nur das Ausmaß des materiellen Schadens, so teuer waren Fehler früher nicht.

Ich wollte keinesfalls den Sinn dieser Webseite oder des Forums anzweifeln, hierdurch werden (hoffentlich) weitere potentielle Opfer "aufgeweckt", die dann solche Firmen nicht mehr füttern.

Viele Grüße

Frederick Page


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die sachlichen Antworten, obschon mein ursprünglicher Text durchaus etwas provokativ aufgefaßt werden konnte.


Diskussion bringts nur dann, wenn es auch verschiedene Meinungen gibt. Einen anderen nur deswegen, weil er eine andere Meinung hat, blöd anzumachen ist sinnfrei.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist eigentlich nur das Ausmaß des materiellen Schadens, so teuer waren Fehler früher nicht.
> Ich wollte keinesfalls den Sinn dieser Webseite oder des Forums anzweifeln, hierdurch werden (hoffentlich) weitere potentielle Opfer "aufgeweckt", die dann solche Firmen nicht mehr füttern.


Daß das Ausmaß neuartig ist stimmt allerdings.
Zum Sinn dieses Forums:
Ich wäre der erste, der das Projekt in die Tonne tritt, wenn es nicht gebraucht würde. Eigentlich finde ich es sogar schade, daß es notwendig zu sein scheint. Das müßte eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein, wenn jeder etwas mehr Fairness beweisen würde.
Jedenfalls mache ich drei Kreuze wenn sich die Problematik irgendwann einmal erledigen sollte. Meine Familie und vor allem mein Geldbeutel werden es mir danken...
So richtig dran glauben kann ich aber irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls mache ich drei Kreuze wenn sich die Problematik irgendwann einmal erledigen sollte. Meine Familie und vor allem mein Geldbeutel werden es mir danken...
> So richtig dran glauben kann ich aber irgendwie nicht...



Natürlich nicht. Es wird eher schlimmer werden, bisher fand sich auf der nach unten offenen Skala der Geschmacklosigkeiten und Betrügereien immer wieder ein neuer Tiefpunkt. Im Moment markiert diesen (IMHO) der 300 Euro Dialler, das ist wirklich die Härte. Hier sieht man sehr schön den Mißbrauch, das ist eine der Nebenwirkungen, wenn die Tarifierungs-Limits wegfallen, früher waren es "nur" max. 3,63 DM pro Minute.

Trotzdem interessant zu sehen, wie der (unerfahrene) Windows-User teilweise abgezockt wird. (Persönlich verwende ich praktisch nur Linux).

Viele Grüße

Frederick Page


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2002)

Du darfst aber dabei nicht vergessen, daß mir von den 300-Euro-Dialern *kein einziger* untergekommen ist, der *nicht* auf die Kosten hingewiesen hätte.
Insofern gilt - zumindest teilweise - auch hier wieder: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"

Daß dadurch die eigentliche Problematik nicht entschärft wird ist mir auch klar.


----------

